# VIA tipping



## Bonser

I've noticed that very,very few people tip the servers on VIA's dining cars. I've even got a few glares from fellow diners when I leave my tip. I don't know about the attendants for obvious reasons. Have others noticed the same thing or am I just imagining it?


----------



## jiml

I tip in the dining car on both VIA and Amtrak, based on quality of service. Same for sleeping car attendants. Just because meals are included doesn't mean a gratuity is. However, like anywhere else, bad service = reduced or no tip. Like Amtrak, VIA personnel are unionized and reasonably well-paid when compared to restaurant employees, for example, who depend on tips as part of their income. My only thought on you getting glares would be if other diners were European or others from where tipping is not part of the culture.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

When I rode VIA and I would leave a few coins (love the $1 & $2 coins in Canada... YESSS I know what they are called) I would, at least 50% of the time hear a "Oh do they want us to tip them?" from across the table.

I find it less necessary on VIA as the employees seem to provide the exact same service (good or bad) no matter how you tip. On Amtrak I've gotten better service on following meals (more refills... table by myself, special order requests, even extra food) after tipping and being nice in the diner. I'm not saying that's right or wrong... but if a few dollars gets me better service.. I'll pay it.


----------



## Skyline

Yes, OBS staff on VIA (and Amtrak) are paid a (barely) living wage with benefits. We should celebrate that, and collectively work toward a time when everyone can say the same.

But please don't think those who work on trains (or planes, or cruise ships) serving the public food and performing other duties to make them comfortable are getting "wealthy" in those jobs. It's not easy work, they have to put up with the petty whims of both management and the public, and they get very little sleep. There really is no reason for anyone to be jealous or begrudge them a decent lifestyle.

So *if you can afford to*, would it really be a problem to say thanks with a few bucks during or at the end of your journey? Granted, if you encounter a lazy, incompetent, uncaring employee this would not apply but in most other cases, it should.


----------



## MikefromCrete

A large portion of the ridership on the Canadian are tourists from Europe, Asia and Australia, where tipping customs are different.


----------



## zephyr17

I tip on VIA, basically the same as I tip on Amtrak.

It seems to me fewer and fewer people are, though. On my recent trip in November, which was largely populated by Canadian and American passengers, I was often the only person at my table leaving a tip.


----------



## Skyline

zephyr17 said:


> I tip on VIA, basically the same as I tip on Amtrak.
> 
> It seems to me fewer and fewer people are, though. On my recent trip in November, which was largely populated by Canadian and American passengers, I was often the only person at my table leaving a tip.




I rode #1 all the way in 2017. Most of the people we sat with in the diner were USA or Canadian citizens; a minority were part of European tour groups.

Very few diners, no matter where they were from, left tips for wait staff. When I tipped, there was at best some unflattering looks, and also a couple of verbal disagreements. It seemed like they didn't want me to tip because it made them look cheap.

Part of the change in tipping, I think, has to do with the fact that meals are included for sleeping car pax. If you don't get a check 20% of zero is zero.


----------



## F900ElCapitan

Skyline said:


> I rode #1 all the way in 2017. Most of the people we sat with in the diner were USA or Canadian citizens; a minority were part of European tour groups.
> 
> Very few diners, no matter where they were from, left tips for wait staff. When I tipped, there was at best some unflattering looks, and also a couple of verbal disagreements. It seemed like they didn't want me to tip because it made them look cheap.
> 
> Part of the change in tipping, I think, has to do with the fact that meals are included for sleeping car pax. If you don't get a check 20% of zero is zero.


I noticed some of the same mentality on Amtrak. It made me want to be the example. I was open to all questions about tipping and if there were questions or bad ideas, I did what I could to help promote a good tipping attitude.


----------



## pennyk

I traveled on the Canadian in Dec. 2011. I tipped at each meal, but I noticed that some passengers tipped halfway through the trip and at the end. A large majority of the passengers on my train were Canadian, although I recall sitting with a family from China who were visiting their daughter who was attending college in Canada. The parents spoke no English, but the daughter did a great job translating and we had an enjoyable dinner. I do not recall how they tipped.


----------



## Rasputin

I believe that among U.S. hotel and restaurant employees, Canadians have a reputation of being very poor tippers although I think it has improved somewhat over the years. That was certainly true when I worked in hotels in the U.S. years ago.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

If Canadians have a reputation as poor tippers it might have something to do with Americans having a reputation for poor customer service.


----------



## Urban Sky

I recommend everyone defending the institutionalized outsourcing of the responsibility for paying service staff (from the employer of said staff onto their customers) a visit to Japan, where they only scratch their heads about tipping as it is generally regarded as an insult, because it implies that you were surprised about the server’s ability to provide you with excellent service. It’s a bit like commending a taxi driver for not having caused an accident while transporting you...


----------



## greatwestern

As I commented in another thread a while ago, as a Brit I find the American custom of tipping somewhat annoying, however I do understand that certain jobs are paid at a rate which assumes income will be made up by tips. The question is therefore how do I as the consumer know what those jobs are ?

Just because someone is providing a direct service to me does not on its own merit a tip - I would consider that everyone should do their jobs to a reasonable standard. If I tip the person directly dealing with me, should I also tip the backroom employee who is dealing with accounting matters for that operation - for all I know they may well be on similar rates of pay. This is obviously a rather silly observation but it illustrates my general feelings about tipping.

Back to the original question about tipping on VIA, I did tip my sleeping car attendant on the Canadian after she had gone far above her mandate when she helped me find a Greyhound service out of Edmonton when I bailed out because of the lateness of the train. Her genuine surprise at receiving my tip led me to believe that it was not that frequent an occurence.

Despite my above comments I did leave tips in the dining car on VIA and I generally also do on Amtrak (probably just to fit in) but would definitely not do so if attention was below what I would call reasonable.

I would never tip in advance, I do not believe in bribes !!


----------



## Urban Sky

greatwestern said:


> Back to the original question about tipping on VIA, I did tip my sleeping car attendant on the Canadian after she had gone far above her mandate when she helped me find a Greyhound service out of Edmonton when I bailed out because of the lateness of the train. Her genuine surprise at receiving my tip led me to believe that it was not that frequent an occurence.
> 
> Despite my above comments I did leave tips in the dining car on VIA and I generally also do on Amtrak (probably just to fit in) but would definitely not do so if attention was below what I would call reasonable.


I’m pretty sure that VIA used to have a “no tip expected” policy; therefore, I’m surprised they now provide suggested amounts.

On the other hand they’ve recently replaced their paper-receipt-with-credit-card-number-imprint receipts on the Corridor, Ocean and a few other routes through an entirely electronic system and the latter doesn’t seem to have any function to add a tip (whereas the paper slips had a field for gratuities)...


----------



## NS VIA Fan

On my recent trip on the Ocean the attendant met me at the car door by name, asked if I needed help with my luggage, 'no' as I only had a small roll-aboard.....then dropped by the room as we departed to introduce himself and see if I needed anything....and again 'no'. He then asked if I would look after the car doors in an emergency....then showed me their operation. This is standard procedure on VIA and someone is designated in every car.

I did not see any reason to 'Tip' the attendant. I did leave a tip in the diner after breakfast (my 3rd meal aboard) for the excellent service and great interaction with the servers.


----------



## Asher

Tipping in the diner on a long range train is one thing if you are a sleeper passenger and the meals comes with the price. Even though you paid for the meals, it’s easier forking over a tip, than if you are riding coach and having to absorb those eye blinking prices. A couple of meals cost half the price of the fare.


----------



## Urban Sky

anumberone said:


> A couple of meals cost half the price of the fare.


Just like your meals during a road trip are going to cost you at least half the price of your fuel&accommodation costs, especially when traveling with your family...


----------



## jiml

Urban Sky said:


> Just like your meals during a road trip are going to cost you at least half the price of your fuel&accommodation costs, especially when traveling with your family...


You must eat in better places. Generally on a driving trip I budget about the same daily for food and fuel. Two or three tanks of gas equates to about the same number of meals, and this works on both sides of the border since both cost less in the US. Accommodation can be all over the place depending on where you're going. Our upcoming trip features stopovers for as low as $65 USD a night, but I've encountered some $300+ roadside hotels that call for the judicious use of hotel points.


----------



## the_traveler

greatwestern said:


> As I commented in another thread a while ago, as a Brit I find the American custom of tipping somewhat annoying, however I do understand that certain jobs are paid at a rate which assumes income will be made up by tips.
> 
> ...
> 
> I would never tip in advance, I do not believe in bribes !!


I agree with you!

Many point out that Amtrak (and I assume VIA) employees get paid “an above average wage”, so why tip. So how about a doorman, hairdresser or your housecleaning person. They earn “a decent wage”, so why tip them? My cleaning person gets $30 per hour (I wish I could earn that much!), but I still tip her.

I’m glad I’m not the only one to call it a bribe!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> Many point out that Amtrak (and I assume VIA) employees get paid “an above average wage”, so why tip. So how about a doorman, hairdresser or your housecleaning person. They earn “a decent wage”, so why tip them? My cleaning person gets $30 per hour (I wish I could earn that much!), but I still tip her.


Amtrak OBS receive some of the highest salaries for front line service staff along with benefits most blue collar workers haven't seen in decades. Good for them, but in all likelihood Amtrak staff already earn more in salary and compensation than the majority of their customers, so if you tip your boss at work then tipping on Amtrak will make you feel right at home. I was raised to tip people who wouldn't make enough to earn a living wage otherwise. I was _not_ raised with a doorman, hairdresser, or housemaid, so I have no idea how much they earn or if tipping makes sense for them.


----------



## toddinde

Devil's Advocate said:


> Amtrak OBS receive some of the highest salaries for front line service staff along with benefits most blue collar workers haven't seen in decades. Good for them, but in all likelihood Amtrak staff already earn more in salary and compensation than the majority of their customers, so if you tip your boss at work then tipping on Amtrak will make you feel right at home. I was raised to tip people who wouldn't make enough to earn a living wage otherwise. I was _not_ raised with a doorman, hairdresser, or housemaid, so I have no idea how much they earn or if tipping makes sense for them.



Tipping is not based on a subjective standard of how much people make, it’s based on their occupation in a service business. Waiters in a high end restaurant can make a lot of money, but you still tip them customarily. When I see sleeping car passengers not tip the dining car personnel, it reveals them to be a classless cheapskate. If you can’t afford to tip, then don’t go to the diner. Tipping the car attendant is something I do if the service is good.


----------



## greatwestern

Devil's Advocate said:


> Amtrak OBS receive some of the highest salaries for front line service staff along with benefits most blue collar workers haven't seen in decades. Good for them, but in all likelihood Amtrak staff already earn more in salary and compensation than the majority of their customers, so if you tip your boss at work then tipping on Amtrak will make you feel right at home. I was raised to tip people who wouldn't make enough to earn a living wage otherwise. I was _not_ raised with a doorman, hairdresser, or housemaid, so I have no idea how much they earn or if tipping makes sense for them.


Glad to see that I am not alone in my "general" feelings about tipping. Whilst I have no problem in "rewarding" those that have specifically gone beyond as did my VIA sleeper attendant I do have difficulty in reconciling my tipping to those that are simply doing their jobs unless I know that their low pay rates assume income will be topped up by tips.

As I previously stated I will not tip in advance, nor will I tip to "ensure" attention does not fall during subsequent interactions. I would rather use the "negative tip" situation - that is make a complaint if attention is NOT reasonable. I qualify this however by saying that I am not particularly demanding in my requirements.


----------



## the_traveler

toddinde said:


> Tipping is not based on a subjective standard of how much people make, it’s based on their occupation in a service business. Waiters in a high end restaurant can make a lot of money, but you still tip them customarily. When I see sleeping car passengers not tip the dining car personnel, it reveals them to be a classless cheapskate. If you can’t afford to tip, then don’t go to the diner. Tipping the car attendant is something I do if the service is good.


Agreed!

When on a trip (or even on a date at home), you have a choice to go out to dinner at McDonalds, Joe’s Cafe or Chez Ritz. My guess is that the server working at Chez Ritz probably makes more than the server at Joe’s Cafe. That means I should not tip at Chez Ritz - correct?


----------



## greatwestern

the_traveler said:


> Agreed!
> 
> When on a trip (or even on a date at home), you have a choice to go out to dinner at McDonalds, Joe’s Cafe or Chez Ritz. My guess is that the server working at Chez Ritz probably makes more than the server at Joe’s Cafe. That means I should not tip at Chez Ritz - correct?


The real question is why does one tip at "Chez Ritz" but NOT at McDonalds ? I have personally never seen anyone tip at McDonalds.

There seems to be no logic in that as those working in McD's very often seem to be under as much (if not more) pressure than those in your average restaurant.

I'm not criticising, I just find the whole tipping culture difficult to reconcile.


----------



## the_traveler

Maybe not at McDonald’s, but I see many people tip at Joe’s Cafe.

I agree with you on the tipping culture. I’m only pointing out that people think they should tip at Joe’s Cafe, because they make less than at Chez Ritz. Thus, if they say they shouldn’t tip on Amtrak or VIA, they are also saying that they should not tip at Chez Ritz because they pay their servers more than Joe’s Cafe!


----------



## Maglev

I bet McDonald's workers would get tips if there were a tip button on a payment screen that the customer uses (haven't been to McDonald's since I was a kid with cash only; not sure how you pay with a credit card).

I worked for six years as a housekeeping supervisor, then worked a couple months in a sort of high-end (fresh seafood) fast-food service. I think hotel housekeepers do not get enough tips, while food and beverage workers are perhaps over-tipped. Housekeepers have to deal with some pretty nasty and personal stuff, yet most guests left no tip at all. But at the shellfish farm, I'd hand somebody a cooked crab for $25 and they'd pay $30 on the touch screen. All we had to do was bus the tables.

I am a generous tipper. I usually tip 20% in restaurants, put cash in the jar at food service counters, and always leave a tip in hotel rooms (for stayovers and checkouts). Our last trip on the _Coast Starlight, _we gave the SCA $50. I enjoy doing it.


----------



## chakk

On my Canadian trip last October, I tipped my SCA well because he allowed me to sleep in the empty lower berth across the aisle from my booked upper berth on the final night. Climbing into that upper berth 3 nights in a row was becoming too much for my aged limbs.


----------



## Skyline

People are less likely to tip at restaurants where you go up to a counter to order, and walk away with food and drinks a couple minutes later. I don't know why.

An obvious exception, only for some, is the lounge car on a train.


----------



## Dakota 400

Skyline said:


> People are less likely to tip at restaurants where you go up to a counter to order, and walk away with food and drinks a couple minutes later. I don't know why.
> 
> An obvious exception, only for some, is the lounge car on a train.



An interesting thought. At a fast food type restaurant, I don't tip. In a Lounge Car, I usually do. Really never thought about the difference.


----------



## greatwestern

Dakota 400 said:


> An interesting thought. At a fast food type restaurant, I don't tip. In a Lounge Car, I usually do. Really never thought about the difference.


Perhaps that is my problem, I do think about the inconsistency in where one is "expected" or not "expected" to tip. I just can't reconcile the logic in it (there doesn't appear to be any).


----------



## IndyLions

This is a guess. I think it is probably customary to tip in the Lounge car because the Lounge Attendant position had its start on a train as a bartender.

Nowadays, it is more a cross between a bartender and a concession stand worker


----------



## Skyline

Urban Sky said:


> I’m pretty sure that VIA used to have a “no tip expected” policy; therefore, I’m surprised they now provide suggested amounts.
> 
> On the other hand they’ve recently replaced their paper-receipt-with-credit-card-number-imprint receipts on the Corridor, Ocean and a few other routes through an entirely electronic system and the latter doesn’t seem to have any function to add a tip (whereas the paper slips had a field for gratuities)...




I've been riding VIA trains, especially the Canadian and when it ran, Super Continental, since the late 1970s. I don't recall a "no tip expected" policy or vibe on VIA trains from that point forward. Could you quote a source or two (VIA timetable, brochure, etc or perhaps a media feature)? I'm not saying you've misspoken, just that it doesn't match my experiences.

I know I've been tipping all this time on VIA (and Amtrak) even when I was younger without a lot of $$$ -- and I've witnessed plenty of others do so. It's been more recently that tipping seems to have become less common, from my personal observation.


----------



## Urban Sky

Skyline said:


> I've been riding VIA trains, especially the Canadian and when it ran, Super Continental, since the late 1970s. I don't recall a "no tip expected" policy or vibe on VIA trains from that point forward. Could you quote a source or two (VIA timetable, brochure, etc or perhaps a media feature)? I'm not saying you've misspoken, just that it doesn't match my experiences.
> 
> I know I've been tipping all this time on VIA (and Amtrak) even when I was younger without a lot of $$$ -- and I've witnessed plenty of others do so. It's been more recently that tipping seems to have become less common, from my personal observation.


VIA’s FAQ webpage states:


> *AM I EXPECTED TO TIP?*
> 
> Service charges are not included in the ticket price, as* we believe tipping to be strictly optional*. Gratuities may be offered to your onboard crew at your discretion for services provided on an individual basis.








Useful info


Frequently-asked questions section about Useful info, VIA Rail services, and offer some additional helpful information.




www.viarail.ca


----------



## Skyline

Urban Sky said:


> VIA’s FAQ webpage states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useful info
> 
> 
> Frequently-asked questions section about Useful info, VIA Rail services, and offer some additional helpful information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.viarail.ca




I have been enlightened.


----------



## pennyk

Asking for a friend...
Does anyone have any recent experience/thoughts on tipping on VIA (dining car and attendant)?


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> Asking for a friend...
> Does anyone have any recent experience/thoughts on tipping on VIA (dining car and attendant)?


If the Crews on VIA are still providing their Great Service and Attitudes as they did before the Pandemic ( I haven't ridden since 2019) I definitely think generous tips are in order, remembering that the Canadian Loonie is worth about 75 cents versus the US $$.

Even the Attendants on Canadian "Corridor " Trains ( Windsor to Quebec City)that use Carts to serve you at your seat deserve a tip for their service.


----------



## Lonestar648

I have always tipped good service on Amtrak in Dining Car and Sleeper. In a couple months, I will be on the Canadian going end to end, 5 days SleeperPLUS. Do the Dining Car Servers pool their tips and share a portion with the kitchen? I read that you need to tip before Winnipeg because the entire OBS crew changes, is that still true? Must tips be Canadian or would the crew member appreciate USD? Also, I read in another place, some people tip the Dining car once at the end like on a cruise. I look at a tip as a Thank You/reward for what they have done, so if they do the bare minimum I see no reason to tip.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lonestar648 said:


> I have always tipped good service on Amtrak in Dining Car and Sleeper. In a couple months, I will be on the Canadian going end to end, 5 days SleeperPLUS. Do the Dining Car Servers pool their tips and share a portion with the kitchen? I read that you need to tip before Winnipeg because the entire OBS crew changes, is that still true? Must tips be Canadian or would the crew member appreciate USD? Also, I read in another place, some people tip the Dining car once at the end like on a cruise. I look at a tip as a Thank You/reward for what they have done, so if they do the bare minimum I see no reason to tip.


If your trip on the Canadian is like what most of us have expirienced,, you'll receive professional service from friendly,helpful folks.Generally VIA Crews don't "Phone it in" so tipping should be based on what you feel the service provided is Worth.

The Crews do change in Winnipeg, so tipping the Diner Crew at each meal is the way to go, your SCA once before reaching Winnipeg.

The Crew Members in the Park Car and Cafes located in the Dome Cars should receive any change you get, Minimum One Dollar ( Loonie)per purchase or Service provided.

The Canadian Loonie (Dollar)varies daily but generally is worth around 75 cents vs the US Dollar, so no matter which currency you tip with, allow for that.( Candians generally don't mind getting US Dollars ).


----------



## crescent-zephyr

I think most board the Canadian with rose colored glasses. As we were sitting in the siding for hours a man told me in the park car that he never rides Amtrak cause it gets delayed too much. Oh the irony. 

The service I’ve experienced on VIA is pretty similar to Amtrak and I’ve tipped about the same as well. $2-5 per meal. $10-20 for the sleeper attendant if they don’t go MIA (yes I’ve had that happen on VIA as well).

I just tip after each meal, same on Amtrak. A good SCA will come by and let you know the attendants are changing at Winnipeg and thank you for riding... that’s a fine time to tip them.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

crescent-zephyr said:


> I think most board the Canadian with rose colored glasses. As we were sitting in the siding for hours a man told me in the park car that he never rides Amtrak cause it gets delayed too much. Oh the irony.


Agreed. The Canadian is a lot like Amtrak but with worse time keeping, classier rolling stock, and slightly improved meals. It was nothing like the five star experience I read people describing before boarding. Some staff was better while other staff was worse. It felt like a wash with Amtrak being a better value (before Anderson).


----------



## Urban Sky

Bob Dylan said:


> The Canadian Loonie (Dollar)varies daily but generally is worth around 75 cents vs the US Dollar, so no matter which currency you tip with, allow for that.( Candians generally don't mind getting US Dollars ).


Even though we are only 30 or so miles from your border, I would reckon that tipping in American Dollars is as appreciated here in Montreal as tipping in Canadian Dollars (or Mexican Pesos) would be in Texas. I don’t understand why so many Americans seem to believe that people elsewhere all have a piggy bank for spare greenbacks to save for their next visit to the US…


----------



## Bob Dylan

Urban Sky said:


> Even though we are only 30 or so miles from your border, I would reckon that tipping in American Dollars is as appreciated here in Montreal as tipping in Canadian Dollars (or Mexican Pesos) would be in Texas. I don’t understand why so many Americans seem to believe that people elsewhere all have a piggy bank for spare greenbacks to save for their next visit to the US…


Having Lived in Mexico and Canada, ( my Late Wife was Canadian/we met in Mexico)and visited both Many Times, I assure you that most of the people I've met and done business with DO want US Dollars.

I don't have any problem using Loonies in Canada or Pesos in Mexico myself, but have been told by Service Workers ( including VIA) in both countries that they don't mind getting Greenbacks! YMMV


----------



## Marbleski

pennyk said:


> Asking for a friend...
> Does anyone have any recent experience/thoughts on tipping on VIA (dining car and attendant)?


I took the Canadian train last month and only noticed one person leave a tip at one meal. The sever I tipped at the end of one leg of the journey said she would share it with the crew.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Urban Sky said:


> Even though we are only 30 or so miles from your border, I would reckon that tipping in American Dollars is as appreciated here in Montreal as tipping in Canadian Dollars (or Mexican Pesos) would be in Texas. I don’t understand why so many Americans seem to believe that people elsewhere all have a piggy bank for spare greenbacks to save for their next visit to the US…


I would not take it personally. A number of countries accept or even prefer USD so for many Americans it's not something they usually have to think about to the degree you're describing. One reason MXN and CAN are unappreciated in Texas is that Americans generally receive poor rates on physical currency exchange. This also explains why we rarely exchange currency at home before arriving abroad. Living with the world's foremost reserve currency is a double-edged sword that both helps and hurts us.


----------



## Skyline

Bob Dylan said:


> If your trip on the Canadian is like what most of us have expirienced,, you'll receive professional service from friendly,helpful folks.Generally VIA Crews don't "Phone it in" so tipping should be based on what you feel the service provided is Worth.
> 
> The Crews do change in Winnipeg, so tipping the Diner Crew at each meal is the way to go, your SCA once before reaching Winnipeg.
> 
> The Crew Members in the Park Car and Cafes located in the Dome Cars should receive any change you get, Minimum One Dollar ( Loonie)per purchase or Service provided.
> 
> The Canadian Loonie (Dollar)varies daily but generally is worth around 75 cents vs the US Dollar, so no matter which currency you tip with, allow for that.( Candians generally don't mind getting US Dollars ).


One USA resident's thoughts . . .

On VIA or Amtrak, I tip dining car and lounge car staff following each transaction. Typically a dollar or more in the lounge car for a drink or snacks, or 20% of what a meal would cost in the diner if not included in the sleeper price.

For SCA, I tip when departing a train. The exception is The Canadian if going all the way because of the Winnipeg crew change. I make an effort to locate my SCA before we arrive in Winnipeg, tip him or her, and then tip the SCA who worked Winnipeg to either Vancouver or Toronto at the destination. 

If I knew of a similar situation elsewhere on VIA or Amtrak (where there is a midpoint crew change) I'd likely do the same. 

BTW, I've found OBS on VIA to be fine with USD, and staff on international trains like the Maple Leaf or Cascades fine with either US or CAN funds. I have no experience giving CAN funds as tips on other trains throughout the USA, but I'm thinking that would be viewed less favorably if only because of the rarity, and the hassle converting to US funds.


----------



## jis

Devil's Advocate said:


> I would not take it personally. A number of countries accept or even prefer USD so for many Americans it's not something they have to think about to the degree you're describing. One reason MXN and CAN are unappreciated in Texas is that Americans generally receive poor rates on physical currency exchange. Living with the world's foremost reserve currency is a double-edged sword that both helps and hurts us in ways many people rarely consider.


I generally tend to tip in local currency unless specifically asked for some other currency. Generally I have found that I am asked for US Dollars or British Pounds or Euros in countries with relatively unstable currencies. Back in the Yeltsin days when I visited Russia I was often asked for Green Rubles.

Anyhow, bottom line is I tip in Canadian currency in Canada.

On the matter of what to do with foreign currency, I think in most countries other than the US (and remaining self imposed iron curtain countries) it is much easier to find a place that would convert currency. In the US this is true only in a few large cities.


----------



## Dakota 400

jis said:


> I think in most countries other than the US (and remaining self imposed iron curtain countries) it is much easier to find a place that would convert currency. In the US this is true only in a few large cities.



Major banks, i.e. Chase, will convert foreign currency to USD. 



Skyline said:


> Amtrak, I tip dining car and lounge car staff following each transaction. Typically a dollar or more in the lounge car for a drink or snacks, or 20% of what a meal would cost in the diner if not included in the sleeper price.
> 
> For SCA, I tip when departing a train. The exception is The Canadian if going all the way because of the Winnipeg crew change. I make an effort to locate my SCA before we arrive in Winnipeg, tip him or her, and then tip the SCA who worked Winnipeg to either Vancouver or Toronto at the destination.



This is my practice as well.


----------



## jis

Dakota 400 said:


> Major banks, i.e. Chase, will convert foreign currency to USD.


Of course banks will. I was not talking about going to a bank.


----------



## Asher

jis said:


> Of course banks will. I was not talking about going to a bank.


Yeah, I wouldn’t be to fond of going to the bank to cash in 100 pesos for $5.00


----------



## Urban Sky

Bob Dylan said:


> Having Lived in Mexico and Canada, ( my Late Wife was Canadian/we met in Mexico)and visited both Many Times, I assure you that most of the people I've met and done business with DO want US Dollars.
> 
> I don't have any problem using Loonies in Canada or Pesos in Mexico myself, but have been told by Service Workers ( including VIA) in both countries that they don't mind getting Greenbacks! YMMV


How do you tell a client who wants to show his gratitude for the services he received that you'd rather receive them in your local currency rather than in one which will inevitably cause you major hassles before you can convert it in anything useful? ... Exactly, you don't, because that would be unprofessional and might make them feel bad.

I once helped an elderly American couple sort out a day trip while on board a train through the Rhine valley in Germany and they showed me their gratitude through a $10 (if I recall correctly) bill. I of course happily accepted, but I did ask myself what kind of attitude stops you from getting the local currency while you travel - especially when we are talking about the world's second-most important reserve currency (legal tender in 19 countries with a combined population of 447 millions), not the national currency of some obscurely small country...


----------



## GAT

"When in Rome, do as the Romans do," has always been a fail-safe rule when traveling. Even if you're going to be in Canada for only the length of a train trip, IMO you should go to an ATM and withdraw adequate Canadian cash to pay your Canadian tips. "But what will I then do with any leftover CDN dollars?" you might ask. Which is exactly the question your Canadian server might ask when he ponders the USD bills in his hand.


----------



## Bob Dylan

GAT said:


> "When in Rome, do as the Romans do," has always been a fail-safe rule when traveling. Even if you're going to be in Canada for only the length of a train trip, IMO you should go to an ATM and withdraw adequate Canadian cash to pay your Canadian tips. "But what will I then do with any leftover CDN dollars?" you might ask. Which is exactly the question your Canadian server might ask when he ponders the USD bills in his hand.


I'd note that the OBS Crews that work the Canadian are based in Vancouver and Winnipeg, Major Internationsl Cities located close to the US Border and visited by hordes of Tourists from the US( now that most of the Pandemic Protocols have been lifted is increasing rapidly) and US and Canadian Dollars are seen on both sides of the Border.

Personally I don't like the Currency Exchanges that are located in Airports and the one that is ( is it still operating??)in the Rail Station in Vancouver, ( bad exchange Rates)but as has been said, it's easy to do currency exchanges @ Major Banks or use ATMs that are widely available.


----------



## joelkfla

GAT said:


> "When in Rome, do as the Romans do," has always been a fail-safe rule when traveling. Even if you're going to be in Canada for only the length of a train trip, IMO you should go to an ATM and withdraw adequate Canadian cash to pay your Canadian tips. "But what will I then do with any leftover CDN dollars?" you might ask. Which is exactly the question your Canadian server might ask when he ponders the USD bills in his hand.


An ATM alone won't be of much help with tips, unless you want to tip everyone $20.


----------



## Rambling Robert

For my grand trip - BOS to PDX to LA - I’ll be in coach and sleeper. Also going thru in Chi.Red Caps. I’ve 50s and 20s For my wallet and 5s and singles for my pocket. I’m a fairly good tipper.


----------



## Urban Sky

Bob Dylan said:


> I'd note that the OBS Crews that work the Canadian are based in Vancouver and *Toronto*, Major Internationsl Cities located close to the US Border and visited by hordes of Tourists from the US( now that most of the Pandemic Protocols have been lifted is increasing rapidly) and US and Canadian Dollars are seen on both sides of the Border.


The OBS are based in Vancouver and *Winnipeg* (not: Toronto), with the former operating only West of Winnipeg (Winnipeg crews operate in both directions).


----------



## Shanson

anumberone said:


> Yeah, I wouldn’t be to fond of going to the bank to cash in 100 pesos for $5.00


Aren't there ATM machines in a few places? A major credit card got me Euros and Forints (Hungary) with no problem. Yes, there was a fee, but I didn't have to deal with a bank.


----------



## Shanson

Slightly off-topic but related to this:


Urban Sky said:


> The OBS are based in Vancouver and *Winnipeg* (not: Toronto), with the former operating only West of Winnipeg (Winnipeg crews operate in both directions).


We were onboard the westbound Canadian on March 14, 2020 when the crew were advised that the train would remain in Vancouver, and they would be sent back to Winnipeg by bus or plane. The train was 12 hours late, we missed and rebooked the southbound Cascades for the next day, and when we reached Pacific Central Ststion the Amtrak agent advised us that our train would be the next to last Cascades out of Vancouver. A day later we would have been stuck in Canada. Darned COVID.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Urban Sky said:


> The OBS are based in Vancouver and *Winnipeg* (not: Toronto), with the former operating only West of Winnipeg (Winnipeg crews operate in both directions).


Corrected, thank you! Senior Moment!


----------



## GAT

joelkfla said:


> An ATM alone won't be of much help with tips, unless you want to tip everyone $20.


Maybe not alone, but all one has to do is ask a store or some other vendor to change the $20. And it will be automatic if you make a small purchase. I don't think I'd be comfortable asking an American in Boston or Seattle to accept $CDN as a tip. The burden it imposes might be more than the value of the tip.



Shanson said:


> Aren't there ATM machines in a few places? A major credit card got me Euros and Forints (Hungary) with no problem. Yes, there was a fee, but I didn't have to deal with a bank.


You're right. I have found that ATM withdrawals in local currencies are usually the least expensive and allow you the most flexibility, especially if you use a bank's ATM rather than a third-party one.


----------



## jebr

joelkfla said:


> An ATM alone won't be of much help with tips, unless you want to tip everyone $20.


Many places would be willing to break a $20 or two, though, or it's easy enough to buy something for a dollar or two and pay cash for it to break a $20.

I'd also generally expect that most tipped staff would be happy to break a larger bill for you if they have the smaller change available, at least if the position is one where a $20 is well above what an expected tip would be. For example, I'd feel comfortable asking a red cap to break a $20, give them $5 of it, and then have $15 of smaller bills available. Maybe a bit tacky, but it also allows them to get rid of some smaller bills so it might help them out a bit too.


----------



## jebr

GAT said:


> You're right. I have found that ATM withdrawals in local currencies are usually the least expensive and allow you the most flexibility, especially if you use a bank's ATM rather than a third-party one.


Same. There's even some banks that will refund ATM fees - I keep a Charles Schwab checking account just for my travel money because they'll refund any ATM fees worldwide at the end of the month.


----------



## zephyr17

joelkfla said:


> An ATM alone won't be of much help with tips, unless you want to tip everyone $20.


My solution is to buy my Fort Garry Dark Ale onboard with cash I got from the ATM and use the change for tipping. Win-win!


----------



## railiner

Skyline said:


> If I knew of a similar situation elsewhere on VIA or Amtrak (where there is a midpoint crew change) I'd likely do the same.


Train 421/422 at San Antonio?


----------



## Rasputin

railiner said:


> Train 421/422 at San Antonio?


Yes.


----------



## Lonestar648

Are the train cafe services in US or Canada still taking cash or are they 100% credit card? If credit card would not be able to break a bill on board. But a tip for a drink could be added to the credit card charge.


----------



## UserNameRequired

jebr said:


> …
> I'd also generally expect that most tipped staff would be happy to break a larger bill for you if they have the smaller change available, at least if the position is one where a $20 is well above what an expected tip would be. For example, I'd feel comfortable asking a red cap to break a $20, give them $5 of it, and then have $15 of smaller bills available. Maybe a bit tacky, but it also allows them to get rid of some smaller bills so it might help them out a bit too.


Respect your position, however, I would personally not pull this move. They would either most likely just get a big tip, or possibly no tip even if they did deserve one.


----------



## jis

jebr said:


> Many places would be willing to break a $20 or two, though, or it's easy enough to buy something for a dollar or two and pay cash for it to break a $20.
> 
> I'd also generally expect that most tipped staff would be happy to break a larger bill for you if they have the smaller change available, at least if the position is one where a $20 is well above what an expected tip would be. For example, I'd feel comfortable asking a red cap to break a $20, give them $5 of it, and then have $15 of smaller bills available. Maybe a bit tacky, but it also allows them to get rid of some smaller bills so it might help them out a bit too.


Yeah, I do this all the time specially in an Amtrak Cafe/Diner situation. Funny thing is, by the end of the journey it is likely that the net tip is larger than the note that was broken into change, but it works well and the OBS apparently are quite used to it.

Of course with the move to no cash this becomes non-viable. But then there is always an opportunity to add a tip in the credit card charge.


----------



## west point

I always split the tip. Round up the CC to next 1 or 2 dollars and give the balance in cash. Tell staff what I am doing. IRS and companies assume no CC tip that staff got at least 15%.


----------



## jis

west point said:


> I always split the tip. Round up the CC to next 1 or 2 dollars and give the balance in cash. Tell staff what I am doing. IRS and companies assume no CC tip that staff got at least 15%.


Of course for tipping on VIA what IRS does is not very relevant I would imagine.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

Concerning exchanging currency in the US: I recently ended up with $20CDN and went to my bank to change it. They wanted to charge me $7 for the privilege . And this was a Canadian owned bank (TD bank) in a state (Maine) that sees a lot of Canadian visitors. I said no thanks and gave it to a friend who goes to Canada regularly.

I think tipping in US$ might be OK if you are in a place close to the border, since Canadians in those places tend to go across to the US frequently to shop as prices are usually cheaper in the US.


----------



## Urban Sky

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Concerning exchanging currency in the US: I recently ended up with $20CDN and went to my bank to change it. They wanted to charge me $7 for the privilege . And this was a Canadian owned bank (TD bank) in a state (Maine) that sees a lot of Canadian visitors. I said no thanks and gave it to a friend who goes to Canada regularly.
> 
> I think tipping in US$ might be OK if you are in a place close to the border, since Canadians in those places tend to go across to the US frequently to shop as prices are usually cheaper in the US.


Whatever inconveniences one perceives in having to deal with a foreign currency don’t disappear by insisting on tipping someone in your (rather than: his) own currency. You are just turning your problem into that of an often low-paid, over-worked and only seasonally employed worker.

In my personal view, there is only one situation where tiping in a foreign currency is acceptable and that is where the employer/business of said employee accepts payment in that currency. I have full confidence that vacationing Americans are perfectly capable of locating and operating an ATM in a foreign country, just like tourists from every single other country routinely demonstrate this ability.

In the end, getting a feeling for local money and prices is an non-negligible part of respecting and appreciating how people live in other countries. Especially if I was used to only the Greenback, I would be happy for every colourful and thoughtfully detailed bill I can bring back home as a souvenir…


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Urban Sky said:


> I once helped an elderly American couple sort out a day trip while on board a train through the Rhine valley in Germany and they showed me their gratitude through a $10 (if I recall correctly) bill. I of course happily accepted, but I did ask myself what kind of attitude stops you from getting the local currency while you travel - especially when we are talking about the world's second-most important reserve currency (legal tender in 19 countries with a combined population of 447 millions), not the national currency of some obscurely small country...


If that is how you really felt then maybe you should have refused instead of carrying this with you all these years.



GAT said:


> "When in Rome, do as the Romans do," has always been a fail-safe rule when traveling. Even if you're going to be in Canada for only the length of a train trip, IMO you should go to an ATM and withdraw adequate Canadian cash to pay your Canadian tips.


Workers in Vancouver and Toronto enjoy benefits and wages a typical American will never see so I'm not sure why we're tipping them to begin with.



toddinde said:


> Tipping is not based on a subjective standard of how much people make, it’s based on their occupation in a service business.


At the end of the day tipping is based on whatever the tipper considers to be important.


----------



## dbkbye

As a formerly Canada-resident person who has worked in service jobs there, Canadians are much more used to seeing US$ than vice-versa. Many stores have exchange rates posted, most banks have no issue with exchanging US$, and most Canadians in a service job will take your US$ tips in stride. If you feel it’s more polite to get some Canadian cash to tip, go for it! But I can just about guarantee a Canadian service worker who relies on tips would much rather get some US$ than be stiffed.


----------

